# Save your Cockapoo from Dehydration



## TinaDolly (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey,

Has anyone left your dog in car for more then a hour and always worrying about whether AC is on or not.

Dont worry about your dog, really you can use pet Temperature monitor will useful to save your dog from heat stroke and dehydration.

I am using this device its really good and saved my dog Bruno from heat stroke.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know this is likely a paid product placement, but just want to say that temp monitor or no temp monitor, anyone who leaves their dog in a car for an hour need to rethink their priorities in life.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I had the same thought. I have left them in the car for a few minutes while I use the bathroom when we are on a road trip for vacation, and that is with the car running. But better to leave the dog at home if you need to leave your pup for an hour, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

